# cod in smoker.......



## bob1961 (Jul 5, 2013)

I just bought some fresh atlantic cod and some cedar planks to smoke them on and have them soaking in water as I type this, also doing some chicken leg quarters as well and will be running my temp at 300 in my smoker....but not sure how long the cod might take as this is 1st time with fish in smoker....i'm going for 2.5 hours with the chicken, help....


----------



## akhap (Jul 5, 2013)

The cedar is set in indirect heat generally and the water evaporating from the wood keeps the planked fish quite cool for a long time.  Coupled with differences in individual smokers/grills make it very hard to tell how long it is going to take for the cod to get to temp.  I would guess starting it at 300 for the last 30 minutes with your chicken would be a good start.

Look for it to start flaking and pull immediately.  Which is a two-edged sword because you do not want to disturb planked fish any more than you have to... and the increased air from opening it often makes the plank flare up.  Be ready with the water mister to stop the cedar from burning.


----------



## bob1961 (Jul 5, 2013)

here and done in 1 hour to perfection and run temp at 300....did a lemon pepper with tarragon and cilantro with a lemon spritz and good ol mighty was it good :drool :yahoo: ....


----------

